# How to make 70k a year with Uber and Lyft



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

So this is what it feels like to make 6k a month I said to myself the other day after I did the math. Aside from gas expenses and insurance expenses, I still save a significant amount. This is like running my own business and I pray uncle Sam doesn't tell me to return something after he sees I make a lot.

The way I pull it off is doing 4 different things.

M-F 8am to 4:30pm I do an I.t. support service desk job that pays 2k a month after taxes currently and will go up hopefully once they convert me to salary, these jobs are abundant.

M thru M (everyday) I hit Lyft and Uber hard from 5pm until 11pm to 12am with goal of making at least 120 including 20 for gas so I know I at least worked extra for my gas. My main goal is to ensure account savings doesn't go down and just keeps going up. Airport $6 fee can get tricky as I have to ensure I make over 100 in order to ensure the 6 doesn't really make it so that I made less than 100 for the night after my 6 comes back to me.

And finally Saturday and Sunday is the harsh one. I do weekend security at a mall from 7am to 3pm and 3pm until 12am or even 2am I will do Lyft and Uber. I can go very late depending on how tired I am and I use a bed that allows me to wake up very refreshed. Some beds are hard and you will be tired if you sleep on hard beds. Sometimes if the city is on fire and money is to be made (like summer time), I will call my security job to have someone else work for me.

With Lyft offering in app tips, I usually do mostly Lyft and will top it off with Uber to ensure I get to the 100 or more goal since Uber is very popular and busy in general. my car takes 25 to overfill with gas, but 20 fills it just fine.

And all of this makes me feel like I have no life., but my body had become used to this now. Better do this than just sit at home or stand around places. Gotta save up as much as possible while still young. Hopefully big sum I save will allow me to get interest earnings every month on my savings.

Sure there are people out there making this and more while only working 8 hour a day Job, but those people prolly have a lot of student loan debt. Lucky I don't.

One of my pax said he sees NURSES and Paramedics doing this on the side so guest so am not the only one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> So this is what it feels like to make 6k a month I said to myself the other day after I did the math. Aside from gas expenses and insurance expenses, I still save a significant amount. This is like running my own business and I pray uncle Sam doesn't tell me to return something after he sees I make a lot.
> 
> The way I pull it off is doing 4 different things.
> 
> ...


Buy stock


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Buy stock


I wanna do it but I am clueless to investing. Only investment that ever worked for me was when I owned some bitcoins and they skyrocketed and value of them increased in 2013. I gotta talk to a real investor. One pax I had was a student who knew finances so well that after asking me a few question he said I can become a millionaire in a shorttime, but all the stuff he said hurt my head and I knew he knew his stuff very well.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Get a job that pays 69k a year


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

DrivingStPete said:


> Get a job that pays 69k a year


I fear if I do, I will still keep doing this and will be told by another person (get a job that lays 100k a year) and so forth. I JUST can't keep my feet from hitting the gas prdak for Uber and lyft. It has become an inbreakable addiction. I am eying to move into a nice Medtronic position that pays close to 30 an hour tough and that should boost me of I do get into it. That or United HealthGroup.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Ugh

Your support job: 8.5 hours per day, five days a week. 42.5 hours per week
Weekday drive 6 or 7 hours, five days a week. 42 (or more) hours per week.
Security: 8 hours, two days a week. 16 hours
Weekend driving: 9 to 11 hours for two days. Call it 20 hours per week.

There are only 168 hours in a week.

You're spending 120.5 of them working, _all of them_ in dead end jobs that won't exist in 10 years. That's soul draining to the point of crippling unhealthy.

You're arguably making $11 per hour, all inclusive, to reach $70k in a year.

So many other things you could do. Get a CCNA, go be a paramedic, hell be a plumber.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

So you work about 9,000 hours per week across three or four jobs to earn that and you think you're handing out good advice?

I'd say you're delusional, but you'll be dead from overwork before I can finish getting the word out.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NFIH said:


> So you work about 9,000 hours per week across three or four jobs to earn that and you think you're handing out good advice?
> 
> I'd say you're delusional, but you'll be dead from overwork before I can finish getting the word out.


Nah not 9,000 hours. Surprisingly I don't put too much miles on car since I do mostly airport to Minneapolis. My day is from 8am to 12am but it doesn't tire me as both jobs are sitting and 3rd job is chilling inside mall. Better work hard while your still young. A Pax once told me that in new York, people often worm 2 jobs and have long days.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Learn to live with less for a while and invest your time in education. 

Get into finance... i dropped off a group last night, 3 sisters. they are here(s florida) for a vacation. I dropped them off inside one of the most exclusive gated communities in the area, ocean in the back yard intracoastal waterway in the front. It was one of the sister's boss's getaway place, one of many. 

His job, hedge fund manager...


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I wanna do it but I am clueless to investing. Only investment that ever worked for me was when I owned some bitcoins and they skyrocketed and value of them increased in 2013. I gotta talk to a real investor. One pax I had was a student who knew finances so well that after asking me a few question he said I can become a millionaire in a shorttime, but all the stuff he said hurt my head and I knew he knew his stuff very well.


Unless you're maybe in the top 5% in wealth, all you need to know to invest is "Index Investing" (google that.) Anyone with a high school degree (or maybe even less) could pull it off.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ragnarkar said:


> Unless you're maybe in the top 5% in wealth, all you need to know to invest is "Index Investing" (google that.) Anyone with a high school degree (or maybe even less) could pull it off.


I am so on that Googly now.


----------



## gooberMike (May 21, 2016)

Vanguard. And get a marketing degree.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The only real way to make that is recruiting drivers. Last year in my market, uber paid $300 & Lyft $500. Convince 100 people to do both = $80k.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

> how tired I am and I use a bed that allows me to wake up very refreshed. Some beds are hard and you will be tired if you sleep on hard beds.


How many beds do u have?

- Seems like your way of life will burn u out in a couple of months.

Before you listen to others and drown in student loans, may I suggest try reading (if you havent already) a bit about money?

http://amzn.to/2d75o0k

.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

dizie said:


> How many beds do u have?
> 
> - Seems like your way of life will burn u out in a couple of months.
> 
> ...


Lol I ain't gonna drown in student loans count on that. I have a friend and she is doing her masters and owes over 100k and she can't get a good paying job. I have a bachelor's in I.t. and I am learning coding and will hopefully get a coding job. The I.t. contract jobs I do now pay 20ish.

I have been for this 5 months and yaveny been burned out yet. In winter I'll only start after 8pm once cars became less on the road cuz its pointless to be stuck in rush hour blizzard for $3 fares. I'll only hit airport and MOA.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol I ain't gonna drown in student loans count on that. I have a friend and she is doing her masters and owes over 100k and she can't get a good paying job. I have a bachelor's in I.t. and I am learning coding and will hopefully get a coding job. The I.t. contract jobs I do now pay 20ish.
> 
> I have been for this 5 months and yaveny been burned out yet. In winter I'll only start after 8pm once cars became less on the road cuz its pointless to be stuck in rush hour blizzard for $3 fares. I'll only hit airport and MOA.


Yeah, I cringe everytime I hear people advice other people about education (will mostly involve student loans). My mom has student loans (doctor) and it was bad experience for the family. My wife has student loans too (teacher) and that's exactly why we need supplemental income (uber).

The dinosaurs dont understand that student loans are not what it used to be. It is in its all time highest. The highest kind of loan in the country (probably the world), higher than mortgage or credit card loans! And yet I still see these parents everyday forcing their kids to take up college loans. They dont understand the repercussions. Some can make it work, but a lot are struggling.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NFIH said:


> So you work about 9,000 hours per week across three or four jobs to earn that and you think you're handing out good advice?
> 
> I'd say you're delusional, but you'll be dead from overwork before I can finish getting the word out.


No, he'll fall asleep driving and run into a wall.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

If you are free of any health issues, Modafinil. 

Sleep 4 hours a day and drive 20 hours a day. 

20hr x 365d = 7,300hr
7,300hr x $10 =$73,000


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> If you are free of any health issues, Modafinil.
> 
> Sleep 4 hours a day and drive 20 hours a day.
> 
> ...


The driving part is only part time.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> If you are free of any health issues, Modafinil.
> 
> Sleep 4 hours a day and drive 20 hours a day.
> 
> ...


Nere is breakdown after taxes of w2 jobs and before taxes of Lyft Uber.

Sat sunday Mall job = $800 a month 9600 a year

Lyft and Uber assuming 100 a day which i easily do from 5pm to midnight. $36500. Oil change service is quick so I still drive during the day I get oil change. This is not even including surges I get So some days like last week will be high like 200 or more. After gas and taxes and synthetic oil every 10k, this figure will be less.

Day job m-f is $2,012 a month after taxes. = $24,144 a year.
I also get PDB with Lyft some weeks which gets me 140ish
I don't work bar crowd at 1:30am cuz I'm tired and don't want pukers and accusers.

Police stopped a few times and I had to literally almost beg them not to give me a ticket as it will mean deactivation from Lyft and or Uber. Luckily they didn't. I was caught speeding to pickup some surge and primetime rides which are my favorite thing to rush for.

I use this tempur pedic sitting thing that I got from Marshall's for $12 and you won't feel that right leg muscle pain from constant pedal action.


----------



## yennefer (Sep 7, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> So this is what it feels like to make 6k a month I said to myself the other day after I did the math. Aside from gas expenses and insurance expenses, I still save a significant amount. This is like running my own business and I pray uncle Sam doesn't tell me to return something after he sees I make a lot.
> 
> The way I pull it off is doing 4 different things.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that a lot of people that are going to be like oh my God you're working yourself to death etc. The truth however is that this job although it may not exist in 10 years or whatever is a pretty good one for those people who have nonviolent and not theft related criminal records. Those folks might have paid their debt to society but pretty much no one cares about that.


----------



## OzzyDevil (Sep 14, 2016)

I agree with everyone here I'm a forklift driver and out B-double drivers do about 60 to 70 hours per week... some of the time there making less money than normal pay... i would be happy just to do 12 hour days and make 1000 bucks a week better than what I'm getting now..


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

yennefer said:


> I'm sure that a lot of people that are going to be like oh my God you're working yourself to death etc. The truth however is that this job although it may not exist in 10 years or whatever is a pretty good one for those people who have nonviolent and not theft related criminal records. Those folks might have paid their debt to society but pretty much no one cares about that.


I forecast it will still exist after 10 years
. I don't think Uber will be allowed to kill real human driver jobs by flooding market with self driving cars.

Man I can even push myself and wake up 5am to do some airport runs, but then I think sleep deprivation would kill me.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Do you know what is funny? Some week the drivers got lucky and have payout from Uber for $1,200 that week and they though in their mind that they gonna make good money , they shown off their payout on Youtube with the proof of how much they make. But than the rest of the months they actually don't making that much money.
I have laugh so much about how many drivers goes around and tell their friends that they make 2k weekly for Uber. These people never study Algebra math in high school. too badly.
In order to get pay 70k yearly from Uber you need to make 100k per year to get 70k a year, You will be paying on income taxe with that 70k. You will waste 80,000 mileages on the car to get 70k per year.

I have known all these because my friend has lost his brand new car for driven for Uber, He has quick the UberX upgraded to Uberblack.

If you are thinking Uber is not going to cut their rate or deep discount for the riders? Just wait and see.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> So this is what it feels like to make 6k a month I said to myself the other day after I did the math. Aside from gas expenses and insurance expenses, I still save a significant amount. This is like running my own business and I pray uncle Sam doesn't tell me to return something after he sees I make a lot.
> 
> The way I pull it off is doing 4 different things.
> 
> ...


Vote progressive


----------

